# Two Piece Metric Porter Cable Style Guide Bushes



## Chop'n'Join (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone know where I can buy Two Piece Metric Porter Cable Style Guide Bushes?

Thank you


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chop'n'Join

I don't think they make them in the metric size but you'er looking in the right place and with luck, someone may know where to get them in the UK..

Good Luck 

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/showthread.php?t=72145&highlight=BRASS+TEMPLATE+GUIDEs

http://www.amazon.com/Triton-TGA001-Router-Template-Guide/dp/B0000950Q5/ref=acc_glance_tool_ai_-2_1_tit
with the adapter to take on the standard PC guides...

Just a NOTE**** if you want some metric ones you could just rework the standard ones with a easy to do job on a lathe..

I have many PC brass guides and many are made off size.
and it would be easy to make them into metric, it may take two sets to get a full metric set..but it can be done with a lathe...

6mm = 236.22
8mm = 314.96
9mm = 354.33
10mm = 393.70

and so on...

=======


Chop'n'Join said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy Two Piece Metric Porter Cable Style Guide Bushes?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

There are several of us on this forum who do not understand why everything associated with routers is not metric sized. Unfortunately it seems that the USA dominates the world of routers. Even Bob and Rick (Canadian) and "their" company Oak-Park use imperial measurements. There might be metric sized template guides available in Europe or Australia. Ask HarrySin.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Chop'n'Join san
I asked Japan-Ryobi about a size of T.Guide.
Please waite for a while.
Makita and Hitachi may be not a PC type to me by thear catalogue.

If you want to ask, please contact ... [email protected]


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Chop'n'Join san
Sorry, it is not PC size.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chop, I am going to follow a different path and ask why you want metric PC style guide bushings? Metric guide bushings are readily available in England, Oz and Japan but they screw onto their sub base plates. If this is because of the articles from Template Tom their is a solution in the works. Rick Rosendahl is ordering some sample Router Workshop style metric guide bushings from his supplier. These are similar to the PC style but have a larger diameter to allow for more options. After testing if there is sufficient demand these will be made available from Oak Park.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mike,

If these work out for Rick, I'm sure there will plenty of people who would/will want to order a set for themselves. I'd be one of them.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I for one would be beyond thrilled if Oak Park made metric sized template guides available. Except for my Makita router and MLCS, Freud and Amana router bits I use Oak Park for all accessories.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I for one would be beyond thrilled if Oak Park made metric sized template guides available. Except for my router and the router bits I use Oak Park for all accessories including base plates. I also hope very much that Rick includes Template Tom's favorite 40 mm template guide.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I got the official word today, Oak Park will not be developing the metric guide bushings. Where there is a will there is a way. I have contacted a shop and am in the process of getting the guide bushings Tom suggested made up. What I need to know is how many people are really interested? The bushings will interchange with Oak Park bushings and use the locking nut you already own. They will be high quality brass like the Oak Park bushings with close tolerances. At present there will be 4 sizes which used with 4 metric bits and one dish cutter will allow you to make many of Tom's designs. Full sized plans will be available in PDF format for a small fee. Other sizes of metric guide bushings will be available in the future. So here it is: Would you prefer these items be sold separately or as a kit? The more interest the lower the unit price will be.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mike,

It's a shame that OP won't be developing these guides. However, I'm still interested, and I would prefer it as a kit.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Mike,

I agree with Hamlin. I too think it a shame that OP will not have metric sized guides. I am very pleased that Template Tom's ideas are the showing the way. I am very interested and I also would prefer a set, preferably more or less parallel to the current OP set.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

JUst one way to use the stantard guides and still get the Metric sizes to work in your router..for the metric templates.. 

see below

=========


----------

